

Ask HN: Is there any non-web-development jobs out there? - askjob

After I saw three "Who's hiring" threads, I recognize that startup companies are mostly looking for web developer that relates on back-end front-end development, RoR, Scala, Hadoop, Javascript, CSS, LAMP stack.<p>It totally makes sense since most of the startup companies are building their websites now.<p>I was just wondering if there is anyone hiring for a non web developer position which only requires knowledges in basic CS (algorithm, memory, etc) and basic programming in C, Python, Java, C++, etc.
======
makeramen
First off, let me put on my grammar-nazi hat and say that it should be "Are
there any..."

Second, where do you expect to apply your "basic programming" skills? Pretty
much the only other option out there is to write desktop or mobile apps, which
in today's world probably interface with the web in the end, so knowledge of
web development is crucial anyway.

------
famousactress
There totally are, and while it seems like a good idea to be versed in web
development there are still plenty of industries hiring folks to develop
software very removed from the internet.. For instance, in my town (San
Diego), there's a ton of embedded firmware positions that usual require solid
CS fundamentals and experience with C.

------
Ledio
We're hiring at Splunk: <http://www.splunk.com/view/careers/SP-CAAAAGG>

